# Had Tivo for years, what next?



## martinpeter111 (Jul 9, 2008)

(Used to be a long time member of this forum, but have now lost my login details)

I've had a UK Tivo since day 1, have upgraded hard drives, inserted a network card etc etc, now I think it's time to try something new.

I'm considering buying a Freeview PVR, and my requirements are the following (if possible)

Some sort of working series link
Large or upgradable capacity
Ability to move video to a PC from the PVR
Easy for the wife/kids to use.

Anyone know of anything that might work...

Sorry to jump ship, it's been fun, but time to move on....


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

A Vista PC will do it, but that's quite expensive.

I'm sure some if the FreeView+ devices will work, but I have no experience of them.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

martinpeter111 said:


> Ability to move video to a PC from the PVR


I think that probably limits your choice quite a bit:

Topfield 5800 (USB port)
Humax 9200 (USB port)
... the 9200TB model has the new "freeview playback" series links

and PC solutions:
MCE, MythTV etc



> Some sort of working series link


Bear in mind that even when when available, series link on freeview PVRs is basically a title-wishlist, 
with no restriction on repeats recorded, or total number of shows to be recorded.
You'll often end up endlessly recording repeats and filling up the hard drive with 10s of episodes...


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

My daughter has a Sony RDR-HXD870 160gb HDD DVD recorder with Freeview and the series link and EPG have worked faultlessly up to now. Not as good as Tivo but certainly worth a look at.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Thats a single channel recorder isn't it ? It does get good reviews though.
There doesn't seem to be any HDD DVD recorders that can record two freeview channels at once .
Not sure why...?


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

maybe the Sony PlayTV add on for the PS3? The launch date keeps getting put back but now seems to be September time. Probably doesn't meet all of your requirements - but I'm going to get one just for fun


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

I use a media center PC with a freeview card for bed viewing linked to a 360. Main TV still have the good old TiVo.

I am waiting for the freesat HD HDD recorder due for release in the next few months.

Basically for the Hard Disk, and free HD from ITV that can not be received with a SKY box.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

You may also want to consider a Freesat PVR box as that gives you BBC and ITV HD right now rather than in a year or two's time. Also it will be future proof for HD unlike the Freeview Humax and Topfield boxes mentioned that won't then be able to do BBC, ITV and C4 HD channels (so will need replacing in only a year or so's time). See www.freesat.co.uk for more info.

The www.freesat.co.uk PVR from Humax when launched will have Series Link etc capabilities.

The main downside is due to a political dispute with Sky the Five channels (Five, Five US and FIVER) and C4 HD are not yet available on a Freesat box. But you can get ITV HD on a Freesat box and can't as yet get it on a Sky box.

Freeview does not seem that good a way to go unless you live at a house where having a satellite dish is difficult for physical line of sight or alternatively wife related aesthetic reasons.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

mikerr said:


> Bear in mind that even when when available, series link on freeview PVRs is basically a title-wishlist, with no restriction on repeats recorded, or total number of shows to be recorded. You'll often end up endlessly recording repeats and filling up the hard drive with 10s of episodes...


The Freeview Playback series links (currently supported on both the Humax and Topfield) are not title-wishlists, they use broadcast metadata. The Topfield does allow you to run 3rd party software (taps) that will do title wishlists, but those should not be confused with the Playback series links.

Edit:
To answer the OP I'd suggest the Humax PVR-9200TBX (320GB). The new PVR-9300T looks interesting but I have no personal experience of that one.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

DX30 said:


> The Freeview Playback series links (currently supported on both the Humax and Topfield) are not title-wishlists, they use broadcast metadata. The Topfield does allow you to run 3rd party software (taps) that will do title wishlists, but those should not be confused with the Playback series links.


An equivalent to Freeview Playback Series Links should also be available on the Humax Freesat PVR as I understand it. Big argument against investing in a current model Freeview Playback box is that it will then be incompatible with HD broadcasts on Freeview when they start some time in 2009 or soon thereafter.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

FreeView Playback is no more: it's FreeView+ now!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

LG it seems will have some new Freeview ones out any minute which may meet the requirements...

http://www.homecinemachoice.com/cgi-bin/shownews.php?id=9627

Makers Link http://uk.lge.com/products/model/detail/dvdrecorder_rht399h.jhtml

Automan.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> FreeView Playback is no more: it's FreeView+ now!


It seems the manufacturers of the new LG Freeview box mentioned by Automan also still think its called Freeview Playback.

What is the point of launching a new brand name only to ditch it within less than 12 months. Presumably the idea is to directly ripoff the public's understanding of Sky+


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Automan said:


> LG it seems will have some new Freeview ones out any minute which may meet the requirements...
> 
> http://www.homecinemachoice.com/cgi-bin/shownews.php?id=9627
> 
> ...


I see mention of Full HD upscaling but no mention of an ability to receive DTT broadcasts in HD format.


----------



## martinpeter111 (Jul 9, 2008)

The Topfield looks like the best bet to me of the currently available models. all the extra functionality you can add kind of reminds me of installing TivoWeb etc!!

The future compatibility for HD is a big sticking point though. The freesat PVR looks like it might be a good bet, especially if I could get the recordings out and onto a PC. Not sure of the specs though, and doesn't look like it's getting released any time soon....


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

martinpeter111 said:


> The freesat PVR looks like it might be a good bet, especially if I could get the recordings out and onto a PC. Not sure of the specs though, and doesn't look like it's getting released any time soon....


Autumn/early xmas season is the general idea for the Freesat PVR I believe. In a way Freesat was rushed out early to suit the needs of ITV to launch ITV HD in time for Euro 2008.

It won't be worth them marketing it in a big way until C4HD, Five, Five US and FIVER also begin to broadcast FTA.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> What is the point of launching a new brand name only to ditch it within less than 12 months.


Eh? Isn't FreeView+\Playback the DVR style solution?

..that hasn't been launched yet?


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

OK - my bad. Freeview\Freesat - all sounds the same to me.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> It seems the manufacturers of the new LG Freeview box mentioned by Automan also still think its called Freeview Playback.
> 
> What is the point of launching a new brand name only to ditch it within less than 12 months. Presumably the idea is to directly ripoff the public's understanding of Sky+


Not the best planning is it!


----------



## SimonG (Jun 25, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Freeview does not seem that good a way to go unless you live at a house where having a satellite dish is difficult for physical line of sight or alternatively wife related aesthetic reasons.


How ugly would one's wife have to be to interfere with a satellite signal!?!?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

SimonG said:


> How ugly would one's wife have to be to interfere with a satellite signal!?!?


I expect a fat ugly wife would raise no objection to a large satellite dish.

It is an attractive well educated one who thinks a satellite dish somehow devalues the middle class poshness of her home that you are likely to have the most trouble with.


----------

